# Asian mill head alignment.



## big o (Sep 23, 2020)

When the mill head is raised or lowered, there is always a mis-alignment with the table. (round column Asian mill).
     Read somewhere, that a pen lazer was used. Bought two from E bay (less than $5.) The light beam was pinpointed
     thru a cap from a marker pen, #51 drill was used. A target plate was screwed to the mill base, with a #51 drill hole
      in the center.Mounting holes were drilled oversize for alignment of plate with lazer beam. Works like a charm.
      The second lazer is used to tease the cat.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 23, 2020)

big o said:


> When the mill head is raised or lowered, there is always a mis-alignment with the table. (round column Asian mill).
> Read somewhere, that a pen lazer was used. Bought two from E bay (less than $5.) The light beam was pinpointed
> thru a cap from a marker pen, #51 drill was used. A target plate was screwed to the mill base, with a #51 drill hole
> in the center.Mounting holes were drilled oversize for alignment of plate with lazer beam. Works like a charm.
> The second lazer is used to tease the cat.


That's brilliant! (no pun intended...)
I always thought that the laser pointer was projected at a distant wall so the distance magnified any deviation from the original location.


----------

